
Hacking Facebook logins using cellphone number churn - amadeuspzs
https://hackernoon.com/i-kinda-hacked-a-few-facebook-accounts-using-a-vulnerability-they-wont-fix-2f5669794f79
======
salmonz
You’re right. Facebook should take this seriously. Their reputation is at
stake — which we all know isn’t 5 star lately.

